# Tetra 3 gallon aquarium kit



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I just purchased a Tetra 3g aquarium kit (it's not the Crescent kit), and I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on how good this aquarium is. 

I couldn't find any pics of it online, not even on the Tetra website. The tank is tall (but not too tall) and skinny with rounded ends. There's a clear cover, and a clip on LED light. It also came with a Tetra Whisper 5-10g filter and a decoration. I couldn't resist it for $25 Canadian, but I figured I'd ask and make sure it's a pretty good tank before I set it up.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Just wondering, is it this one?


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Nope, that's not the one. 

I took a pic of the box (I haven't unpacked it yet cause my future is currently unknown and I don't want to start up another tank and then have to move it or something).

Here's the pic.









:-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I thiiink 1fish2fish has a few of those not positive, but you could ask.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Those are good for platies my friend has one but I don't know about bettas.=)


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not sure what your question is but why wouldnt it work for your betta, its 3 gallons which is enough space, does it have a lid? my tank is similar to that and has a plastic thing that goes over the top, I would reccomend a lid of some sort just encase your betta decides to go for a dive


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Welsh said:


> I'm not sure what your question is but *why wouldnt it work for your betta, its 3 gallons which is enough space*, does it have a lid? my tank is similar to that and has a plastic thing that goes over the top, I would reccomend a lid of some sort just encase your betta decides to go for a dive


Some bettas may not be happy in a container that is deep in relation to the water surface area it provides. The ideal tank for a betta is one that is wide and relatively shallow, since they need to come up for air.

That tank sure looks good though!


----------



## SleepyRN (Nov 4, 2009)

Meh... if Betta's do well in 10 gallon, I don't see why this wouldn't be perfect. 10 gallons are generally much deeper.

I would say put a nice tall plant in there. The Betta in my 10 gallon hangs out at the surface a lot, but the Betta in my Fluval Chi (which is much deeper with less surface area) hangs out on the bottom. If it has a filter it will be putting some air into the water and I've found Bettas don't breath atmospheric air as much when in a filtered tank or one with a bubbler.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I'm not really concerned about whether the tank will suit a betta, I'm pretty sure it will. My other betta is in a tank that is a bit taller than this one. I'm more interested in whether anyone has had any problems with this type of tank. :-D It does have a clear cover, and an absolutely ginormous filter.


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

I have the 5-gallon Tetra Crescent corner tank and it's my absolute favorite by far. Its resident is also super happy.

What I really like about it is the LED lighting because it's really energy-efficient and makes the tank and its inhabitant(s) look even more gorgeous at night. LED lighting is pretty expensive, so I think these Tetra kits are a great deal. 

I also love that it's acrylic, which insulates better than glass (save on the water heating costs!) and doesn't crack/shatter as easily. And it LOOKS better than glass because it is crystal-clear.

The filter does take up a lot of space but you could always sell it on ebay and replace it with a smaller filter.

You might want to secure the lid somehow if you have a cat. Also, I wish it was better insulated so the heater won't have to work as hard.

The Tetra Crescent 3-gallon kit is about $43 on Amazon so I think you got yourself a pretty good deal there, for $25.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, I was quite happy with the price, especially since the 1.5g Water Wonders tank (which I think is the pic that dukie1346 posted earlier before I put a pic up of the tank) was also the same price. So I got a tank that's twice as big for the same price. :-D


----------

